
Now We Can Rig Up Twitter "Groups" - brm
http://lauraminer.com/post/107337770/now-we-can-rig-up-twitter-groups
======
nirmal
I do something similar to this for a group that I'm involved in. We have a
registered twitter account. This account follows all of the group members. If
a member direct messages the group account, this message is rebroadcast.

This works regardless of which way twitter decides to go with their settings.

The only downside is that unlike the solution mentioned in the article, our
solution requires a cron job to poll twitter for any DMs to the group account.

------
thwarted
Or, you could use a service that supports this kind of functionality and not
run the risk of having to turn lemons into lemonade again when twitter makes a
change that shuts out the small percentage of users who are working around
deficiencies in their system.

------
vyrotek
Sending message to specific people or groups? Im pretty sure this is called
Instant Messenger.

~~~
tptacek
Sending a message to a persistant, searchable noticeboard of messages by
topic? I'm pretty sure this is called Twitter.

~~~
Scriptor
Forums? Email? (Gmail does have pretty good search) Actually, even factoring
in search, unless your group ends up having a _huge_ amount of messages a
basic text search should be enough. In that case, IM should do fine.

